# Paph emersonii



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 11, 2019)

I've only had this plant for five months, so I can't take credit for it flowering.
Compared to other pictures it has a very short stem, which I hope will change next time.
Really like it. Guess it might get a darker color when it gets older - only been open for a few days.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 11, 2019)

NICE! It's such an exceptional species. Is your clone fragrant? It looks like a good solid flower, and not too floppy at all.

I'm finding that P. emersonii is probably the slowest growing paph in my collection. Thinking my plant was blooming sized, I left it outside last fall until temperatures approached freezing, and let it dry out quite a bit until spring. If you've only had your plant 5 months, I imagine you don't really know yet if yours is going to need special care to get it to bloom, correct?


----------



## Hien (Sep 11, 2019)

very good shape, congratulation


----------



## Guldal (Sep 11, 2019)

Congrats on its flowering, Per! Whence did you get it?

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks. I bought it from Kopf Orchideen for a very reasonable price, but they don't have them anymore.


----------



## Stone (Sep 11, 2019)

Beautiful flower, but the plant condition is concerning..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 12, 2019)

Stone said:


> Beautiful flower, but the plant condition is concerning..



You read my mind!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 12, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> NICE! It's such an exceptional species. Is your clone fragrant? It looks like a good solid flower, and not too floppy at all.
> 
> I'm finding that P. emersonii is probably the slowest growing paph in my collection. Thinking my plant was blooming sized, I left it outside last fall until temperatures approached freezing, and let it dry out quite a bit until spring. If you've only had your plant 5 months, I imagine you don't really know yet if yours is going to need special care to get it to bloom, correct?



As with anything, some plants grow with much more ease compared to others of the same species. Jane had a plant with multiple growths and flowers at a time.


----------



## Stone (Sep 12, 2019)

Tanaka says that emersonii loves water like armeniacum. ''Never dry''. . Since I've been keeping my armeniacums moist to wet all year they are thriving with multiple stolons forming. So my couple of emersoniis will get the same. They also seem to respond to lots of oxygenated water via a mist nozzle (fogg it) held over them for 30 seconds or more at a time. I have noticed growers who use overhead misters to water get very nice growth when compared to straight from the hose or can.


----------



## blondie (Sep 12, 2019)

Very nice this is one of my favs, I'm hoping my plant will do something soon.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 12, 2019)

Stone said:


> Tanaka says that emersonii loves water like armeniacum. ''Never dry''. . Since I've been keeping my armeniacums moist to wet all year they are thriving with multiple stolons forming. So my couple of emersoniis will get the same. They also seem to respond to lots of oxygenated water via a mist nozzle (fogg it) held over them for 30 seconds or more at a time. I have noticed growers who use overhead misters to water get very nice growth when compared to straight from the hose or can.


I've noticed that hangianum actually responds the same way.... water every day through a foggit nozzle... but VERY slow growing...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2019)

one of my favorite species!
lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 13, 2019)

that's nice.
thanks all for the growing tips


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 14, 2019)

is it fragrant?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 14, 2019)

Just my input regarding their habitat based on informations from the book Slipper Orchids in Vietnam and Holger Perner's article with photos. 
Armeniacum grows with their roots buried in red crumbly soil with little organic matters. They are usually growing in the shade of short trees and shrubs and lots of other short vegetations around them.

Emersonii grows much more like typical rock dwelling paphs with little cover of moss and plant debris. Also, a few hundred meters lower than the elevation (around 2,000meters) where armeniacums occur.

I believe any paphs will grow their best when they have nearly constant/regular supply of water while the roots are sufficiently aerated.
Achieving this under pot culture is the most difficult part I think.




Stone said:


> Tanaka says that emersonii loves water like armeniacum. ''Never dry''. . Since I've been keeping my armeniacums moist to wet all year they are thriving with multiple stolons forming. So my couple of emersoniis will get the same. They also seem to respond to lots of oxygenated water via a mist nozzle (fogg it) held over them for 30 seconds or more at a time. I have noticed growers who use overhead misters to water get very nice growth when compared to straight from the hose or can.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 14, 2019)

I think I recall reading something from cxcanh (IIRC) and others where the habitat was described as having a distinct dry(er) season in the areas where emersonii and/or hangianum occur. I've based my culture of this species off that. 

Like others have mentioned, I've found that P. hangianum and most of its hybrids love lots of water year round and bloom without seeming to need any extraordinary care. On the other hand, P. emersonii is often described as being a ***** to bloom, which is what lead me to attempt a cool, dry winter rest last year based on reading and hearing that suggestion from several sources. While I'm 100% certain I'm jinxing it by mentioning it, after subjecting my plant to a cold, dry winter rest, it's finally decided to initiate a spike this year. Obviously it could be entirely coincidence, but at least it didn't seem to do any harm to the plant. Perhaps it would have grown a bit faster or bloomed a bit earlier, but I suppose it's too late to know for sure now.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 15, 2019)

likespaphs said:


> is it fragrant?


Yes it actually is.


----------



## Rockbend (Sep 15, 2019)

FWIW
While my P. emersonii bloom every year (occasionally twice in a year), they get the same treatment as others in the greenhouse.

However, one trick I learned with reluctant Parvis and some others is to give a 'fake rainy season' to get them to bloom: starting around January I double up on water for 2-3 months. Of course this depends on your potting mix but I have had no rotting problems with my chunky mix.

Works for me, might work for you.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Yes it actually is.


neat!


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Rockbend. Whereabouts are you that you do this? Is it cold in January there or warm? Like what season is it for you outdoors? Thank you!



Rockbend said:


> FWIW
> While my P. emersonii bloom every year (occasionally twice in a year), they get the same treatment as others in the greenhouse.
> 
> However, one trick I learned with reluctant Parvis and some others is to give a 'fake rainy season' to get them to bloom: starting around January I double up on water for 2-3 months. Of course this depends on your potting mix but I have had no rotting problems with my chunky mix.
> ...


i Eockbend.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 17, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Hi Rockbend. Whereabouts are you that you do this? Is it cold in January there or warm? Like what season is it for you outdoors? Thank you!
> 
> 
> i Eockbend.



Sorry, what? Rockbend what country or state? Thank you.


----------



## Rockbend (Sep 18, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Hi Rockbend. Whereabouts are you that you do this? Is it cold in January there or warm? Like what season is it for you outdoors? Thank you!



I'm in central Florida so January can warm or cold. I usually freeze 3-4 times a spring but it bounces right back to 60s/70s. In Chicago I would wait until... March? to do the added water. Depends on when the plants 'normally' bloom for you, for me they usually bloom March/April.

Best wishes!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 25, 2019)

How she looks today. The yellow is darker, and the shape is still great


----------



## Guldal (Sep 25, 2019)

I can only repeat myself: ah, oh, and ah!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2019)

They are pretty hard to grow and bloom, congrats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 28, 2019)

Very nice.I have no success with this sp.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 3, 2019)

Love it! I hope mine will bloom soon.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 9, 2019)

I can only say what others already have said here, very nice flower.....but the foliage doesn't look that good. Hopefully no severe problems, maybe too much light in the nursery of Mr. Kopf.....


----------

